# 04 sentra 1.8 s HELP enging reving



## rad3110 (Feb 18, 2006)

I attempted to reset my ecu due to check engine lit being on. This was caused by the dreaded Po507 code "engine idle higher then anticipated" At anyrate now the engine light is on and the car idles between 15k and 20k. I guess I really messed up and thoughts any help? I guess im going to get RAPED by Nissan. HELP. Cell 631-875-6433 if any wish tio call


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It's an 04, unless it's over the milage it's still under warranty.


----------



## rad3110 (Feb 18, 2006)

out of warranty


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, I'm at work right now and there is a TSB on this problem(. Down side is it won't let me copy and paste so I'll print it out and type it out for you later tonite.


----------



## jcrow (Sep 27, 2005)

Idle Air Volume Learning
TSB

http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2005/NTB05-067-.htm

This might help you to do it your self without a consult

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=113193&highlight=idle+air+volume+learning

good luck.


----------



## rad3110 (Feb 18, 2006)

I want to thank you for your help. I did find this and try it to no avail. I dropped my Nissan off at another Nissan dealer. I explained my problem and threw myself at there mercy. This problem has plagued this car since it had 201 miles. They said they would attempt to good will it through nissan but made no promises. Ill keep you posted and let you know if they did the right thing or if they give it to me in the crapper. Thanks


----------



## rad3110 (Feb 18, 2006)

I want to thank you for your help. I did find this and tried it to no avail. I dropped my Nissan off at another Nissan dealer. I explained my problem and threw myself at there mercy. This problem has plagued this car since it had 201 miles. They said they would attempt to good will it through nissan but made no promises. Ill keep you posted and let you know if they did the right thing or if they give it to me in the crapper. Thanks


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Well if it helps the referance number is NTB05-067 and classification is EC05-009. Just ask them to check this TSB.


----------



## rad3110 (Feb 18, 2006)

Yo out cast!!! All your information was correct. The diagnosis in the end was a bad throttle body $585.00 list from Nissan or about $350.00 aftermarket from Hitachi. I explained my tail of wo to Lamont Faulk at Amity Nissan Sunrise Hwy Amityville NY 11701 nice guy. He made no promises but said he would do what he could to get it coverd by Nissan good will considering the history, remember i have 42k on the car now. He was stand up guy and got the whole thing covered both labor and parts. The only down side was the mechanic forgot to put a retainer bolt on a small air intake piece of plastic that mounts to the boot that attaches to the throttle body. Any chance you know the size on the bolt? I could just pick it up at Sears hardware, I suck on metric sizes. NISSAN 112 ON ROUTE 112 IN MEDFORD,NY 11763 ,MY HOME TOWN, BLEW ME OFF. YET AMAZINGLY A DEALERSHIP THIRTY MILES AWAY HOOKED ME UP. Amity Nissan Rocks, Nissan 112 sucks [email protected]%^. Thanks to all fior your input.


----------

